# Solved: Trying to upgrade using KIES...It won't let me now!



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

I had one Galaxy SII with AT&T that I was able to upgrade from Gingerbread to Ice Cream Sandwich using the KIES program. I destroyed that phone....a stupid mistake and I purchased an identical one, brand new on E-Bay. It came with Gingerbread but now when I try to upgrade to Ice Cream Sandwich the KIES program tells me that software version that came with the phone can not be upgraded using KIES. What can I do? How can I get Ice Cream Sandwich?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Well...if you really want it...the S2 is easily rooted and a custom ROM can be used.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Prunejuice: Your answer went beyond my head. Can you explain to me what are you talking about?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Is this link any help?

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Build_for_i777

Are you comfortable rooting your phone?


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

The instructions are too complex and there is too much risk because I have never done anything like that. The phone is working very fast, so I think I will stay with Gingerbread until I upgrade to a newer phone in the future.


----------

